# USP Motorsports | 1.8T Coil Pack Wiring Harness Replacement - $74.99 SHIPPED!!!!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*USP Motorsports presents - 1.8T Coil Pack Wiring Harness Replacement!!!*

*SALES Price: $74.99 SHIPPED!!!*

We just placed a huge order on these and before they get there we were able to put them on *SALE* and offer *FREE SHIPPING*!!! 

Once they hit our doors we will be ending this promotion - so please get them while you can for a great deal! 

Use coupon code "*18Tharness*" during checkout for for FREE SHIPPING on the harness!. (You will enter the coupon code AFTER you select the shipping method.)

To order a 1.8T Coil Pack Wiring Harness Replacement CLICK HERE

*OEM 1.8T Coil Pack Wiring Harness Replacement*:

Finally a fix for your broken and cracked 1.8T coil pack harness. As many of you know the coil pack harness begins to deteriate and crack over time. This leads to misfires and blown coil packs. Finally there is a solution for replacing the harness.

This replacement harness includes all associated clips and plugs. The harness replaces all wiring between the coil packs and the ECU. Simply de-pin the factory wires at the ECU and plug in the new harness. To help ease installation, all the wires come pre-labeled to let you know which ECU pin they go to​
*Applications**DOES NOT FIT AWD ENGINE CODE***:


 VW MK4 Golf/GTI 1.8T
 VW MK4 Jetta 1.8T
 VW New Beetle 1.8T
 Audi B5 A4 (2000-2002) 1.8T
 Audi B6 A4 1.8T
 Audi MK1 TT 1.8T













**JUST IN 

If you needed tools to do this harness swap look no further. 

Here is a complete kit that will allow you to remove pins safely with out destroying your hands. 










To order a tool kit CLICK HERE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USP Motorsports | 1.8T Coil Pack Wiring Harness Replacement - $74.99 SHIPPED!!!!!! 

*SALES Price: $74.99 SHIPPED!!!*

To order a 1.8T Coil Pack Wiring Harness Replacement CLICK HERE

Use coupon code "*18Tharness*" during checkout for for FREE SHIPPING on the harness!. (You will enter the coupon code AFTER you select the shipping method.)

Questions?
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or *PM me!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the PMs - Please let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope the weeks treated everyone great! Lets get this moving.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just as an FYI for anyone doing this, it's not too difficult a job to complete. You can unpin the ECU connector, and replace the wires that way, or, you can clip, and swap the harness wire by wire with some good solder, a soldering iron, some heat shrink, and some good beer and music. It took me about 2 total hours to swap the harness wire by wire. You'll also need some of the wire wrap for when you zip it all up.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

VWBugman00 said:


> Just as an FYI for anyone doing this, it's not too difficult a job to complete. You can unpin the ECU connector, and replace the wires that way, or, you can clip, and swap the harness wire by wire with some good solder, a soldering iron, some heat shrink, and some good beer and music. It took me about 2 total hours to swap the harness wire by wire. You'll also need some of the wire wrap for when you zip it all up.


Thank you sir for your experience here. 

Sometimes that all it takes is a couple of hours and a couple of :beer:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbup:


Phil[email protected] said:


> Thank you sir for your experience here.
> 
> Sometimes that all it takes is a couple of hours and a couple of :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Its Hump Day - Lets get some orders going!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Friday!!!!!!!!!! All PMs answered - Please let me know if there is anything we can help with.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Instock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the PMs - these are ready to ship.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

These are OE from VW!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All recent orders have been shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone - All PMs answered!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the recent orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All recent orders are being processed and shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone! PMs replied!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Back from SOWO. All PMs answered.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied.


----------

